# "bed" share anyone?



## Firefly (23 Nov 2012)

Dear God..

http://www.daft.ie/searchsharing.daft?id=700035


----------



## dereko1969 (23 Nov 2012)

Sure they'd be better off plonking this down somewhere

http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?id=684963


----------



## MrMan (23 Nov 2012)

A photo of the co-habitor would be needed at least.


----------



## Purple (23 Nov 2012)

MrMan said:


> A photo of the co-habitor would be needed at least.




Yes, and does she snore, fart in her sleep etc.
An agreement as to what happens if one of them "gets lucky" in the pub and needs to move proceedings to a more private setting would also be good.


----------



## Vanilla (23 Nov 2012)

Purple said:


> An agreement as to what happens if one of them "gets lucky" in the pub and needs to move proceedings to a more private setting would also be good.



I think the Law Society have a precedent agreement for that.

I quite like the shipping container idea though. It'd be nice to have it at the end of the garden and a 'no children' sign outside. 

And a 'no husband either' sign come to think of it.


----------



## Purple (23 Nov 2012)

Vanilla said:


> I think the Law Society have a precedent agreement for that.
> 
> I quite like the shipping container idea though. It'd be nice to have it at the end of the garden and a 'no children' sign outside.
> 
> And a 'no husband either' sign come to think of it.



What's the Latin wording for it?


----------



## Firefly (23 Nov 2012)

Purple said:


> What's the Latin wording for it?


 
caveat emptor?


----------



## Vanilla (23 Nov 2012)

Purple said:


> What's the Latin wording for it?


 

Cuius est cubile, eius est usque ad caelum et ad inferos- me thinkus.


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Cuius est cubile, eius est usque ad caelum et ad inferos- me thinkus.



"There is a bed, of it is up to the heavens and down to the grave" - Deep!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Nov 2012)

It's more like; he who owns the bed owns up to the heavens and down to the earth.


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2012)

Vanilla said:


> It's more like; he who owns the bed owns up to the heavens and down to the earth.



Damned Google transator!


----------



## truthseeker (26 Nov 2012)

Purple said:


> Damned Google *transator!*



Damned AAM spellcheck!


----------



## Vanilla (26 Nov 2012)

Purple said:


> Damned Google transator!


 


truthseeker said:


> Damned AAM spellcheck!


 

LOL, this is one of the reasons I like AAM so much. Awww, you guys are so witty! 

Disclaimer: It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas, otherwise I'd be my usual grumpy self on a Monday morning...


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Damned AAM spellcheck!



Damned dyslexia more like!
My spelling mistakes are all my own.

Yea, and damned pedantry


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Nov 2012)

Lads, lads... non torsii subligarium!


----------



## truthseeker (26 Nov 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Lads, lads... non torsii subligarium!



I dont think Purple wears them 
Although maybe.....no judgement!


----------



## Purple (26 Nov 2012)

truthseeker said:


> I dont think Purple wears them
> Although maybe.....no judgement!



You know well that I do


----------

